# mmmmmmmmm bacon w/Qview



## solaryellow (Sep 12, 2009)

So after seeing all the Buckboard Bacons being done here, I just had to try it for myself. So I ordered a box of Hi Mountain cure/seasoning and cut up a Boston Butt into 3 pieces. I somehow managed to survive the 10 days of curing without getting impatient (probably because good bacon is worth waiting for) and on to the UDS it went last night. I ended up doing one rubbed with black pepper and left the other two alone. The results were fantastic! Wifey fried some up with some eggs this morning and we were in love with it. I suspect store-bought bacon is going to be a thing of the past for us. Now I really need to get a slicer.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow!  That is some fine looking bacon.  Makes me want to go to the store and yell at everyone buying bacon there and tell them about how good yours looks but I would probably get arrested.

Winston-Salem, home of Texas Pete.
I lived in Greenville for a little while.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 12, 2009)

Texas Pete's is good stuff. A real nice mild hot sauce. I can get bulk sizes if you need it. :) 

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Great looking Bacon, especially the one with the pepper...


----------



## ronp (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work there Solar.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## erain (Sep 13, 2009)

real fine looking buckboard there!!! and i bet tastes better than it looks!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats some mighty fine looking bacon there solar. Now we just have to get you thats slicer I got 2 off of E-bay and they work fine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow !
That looks sooo freakin' good !
I gotta do one of them soon, maybe after I do a CB----eerrr maybe before----ah heck, maybe together.
I just don't know----It was gonna be a CB next, but this looks sooooo good !


Bearcarver


----------



## blue (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks great Solar.  I need to make me some of that soon.


----------



## khuhner (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome Bacon!  Note to self, put bacon as the very next project!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## bassman (Oct 9, 2009)

Good looking bacon!  I haven't tried making it myself yet, but after seeing yours I may have to pick up a cure kit.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 9, 2009)

salty smokey pork.......it's gotta be good!


----------



## isutroutbum (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantastic!!!! Thanks so much for posting this. My brother and me are going to do up some ribs, and beef roasts tomorrow while watching college football. However, this WILL be a project for me next week (at least getting them curing)!!

If you have a second, could you tell us what temps you smoked at?

Again, thanks for posting!!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 9, 2009)

Man that looks delicious.







for sure.

what was your final internal temp and do you still fry it afterwards like a regular store bought bacon?

Thanks for this.  You make it look easy.


----------



## got14u (Oct 9, 2009)

I just broke down and bought some store bought bacon becuase I was out of bacon grease....and I am out of buckboard...seeing this makes me remeber how good that stuff is. and way better for ya....good work

I think running out of bacon grease is the only draw back to grinding your own meat. there is just not enough fat for you to keep up on grease. oh well a good problem i figure


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 9, 2009)

I am waiting for a response also but I don't think you have to smoke it, although I think he did, I think you can cure it and then fry it also.

I have used the same cure to me homemade Canadian bacon and the wifes 3 brothers were amazed that I made that at home and it tasted so good, they thought I bought a ham somewhere and was serving that.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 9, 2009)

Since it was my first time, I followed the directions almost to a T. I put it on the UDS for about an hour at 150* and then raised the temp to 200* until the internal temp hit 140*. It took about 3 or 4 hours if I recall correctly. Batch #2 is going on tonight. :D

Here are the instructions.

http://www.himtnjerky.com/product/buckboard.php


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 9, 2009)

I will have to try that next time I get the cure


Also, I like your Jeep, I had a 78 CJ-7 years ago, wish I still had it


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2009)

That did it !
I got tired of looking at all of these "Buckboard Bacons".
I ordered the Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure today.
It's a shame for the shipping:
Cure for 25 pounds of bacon-----------$ 6.33
Shipping for same---------------------$ 6.77


This is what Qview does to me ! ! !

Bearcarver


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks great thanks for the reply.


----------



## fmcowboy (Oct 10, 2009)

that looks good. Got me inspired!! Props!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks. Mrs. Solaryellow has a blue one on 35" tires. 

I was kind of pissed when I ordered and found out shipping was more than the product itself but it is well worth it. The box has 3 packets of cure/seasoning in it and I have one packet left. Next time I will order more now that I know how good it is.

No problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It tastes even better than it looks.


----------



## got14u (Oct 10, 2009)

I just realized I live a little more then a hour away from where hi country is made. I will be stalking up on this next time i drive through riverton for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2009)

GOT14U,
Great idea---stock up!

BTW: That's a pretty little Rainbow you got there.


----------



## got14u (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks....we get alot bigger ones but it's always when u don't have a camera...sorta hard to carry one when your fly fishing. I actually made my boys wait till i caught one to take a pic...all of 5 minutes then they were off to do there on thing.lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL----I can see it from here:
C'mon Dad, hurry up and catch one !

My kid was the same way, but now that he's 37, he brings me the fish & game. I think he's bringing me a whole mess of NY Salmon today.

Bearcarver


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 11, 2009)

Without smoking, it's then known as salt pork.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great!  I just put 7lbs of CB in to cure myself.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some pics of this weekend's batch.

Peppered buckboard bacon:







Ziploc cam:







The new slicer. I love this thing.


----------



## isutroutbum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Solaryellow . . . for the response and the link to the instructions!

Hy-Vee had butts on sale for .88 cents a pd this weekend so I bought up. I'm going to try and get one curing tomorrow. I will take some pics, and whether it comes out good or bad, I'll be sure to post the q-view. 

Best,
Trout


----------

